# volante de play a la pc



## mcreloaded (Mar 10, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro.bueno,tengo un volante para play station y quiero conectarlo a la pc,como hago para conectar la ficha esa que no coincide con la de la pc?se puede?


----------



## JV (Mar 10, 2008)

Primera opcion buscando en Google:

http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm


----------



## mcreloaded (Mar 11, 2008)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Primera opcion buscando en Google:
> 
> http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm



muchas gracias amigo.ahora lo que no me quedo claro es si le agrego el tansformador de 9 v o no lo agrego,como es un volante no se.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Los 9v es para mover los motores del Rumble Pack, si es que tu volante los tiene.


----------

